# Has Anybody Installed A Rear Ladder Ona 31 Rqs?



## surftuff (Apr 17, 2011)

ANyone have any pointers on type and installation of a ladder on the back of a 31RQS


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that the responses you will receive will be 'no'. If an Outback does not come with a ladder it generally means that the roof can not support being walked on. I reached my roof by an extention ladder which was a pain to keep moving it to inspect the roof. Others may have other solutions.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's more the fact that the Outbacks don't have the support in the rear wall for the ladder to be attached to.

The new anniversary models do have the blocking, but not in years prior.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> It's more the fact that the Outbacks don't have the support in the rear wall for the ladder to be attached to.
> 
> The new anniversary models do have the blocking, but not in years prior.


 What Huntr70 said is correct. I do not believe the necessary support is there for the 31RQS to handle a ladder.

Eric


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Zoomzoom8 had one on his 31RQS. I think it was factory-installed? But, Gordon is not a heavy guy, and he mainly used it to enable him to wash the roof off. He's not active on here, anymore, but you can look him up on "members" as "zoomzoom8", and e-mail him, from there. Hopefully, he'll respond.
Hope this helps!
Darlene


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The roof will hold you fine, but it's obviously not designed for a party.

Considering the pros and cons, it makes much more sense to me to invest in one of those telescoping ladders from Camping World than invest in a mounted ladder.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> It's more the fact that the Outbacks don't have the support in the rear wall for the ladder to be attached to.
> 
> The new anniversary models do have the blocking, but not in years prior.


Exactly. There is no blocking for the ladder but the roof can support plenty of weight for walking. At least that's what keystone told me when I called about mine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I purchase a little giant folding ladder and it allows me to get on the roof and do other maintenance. Plus with the big basement there is plenty of room to store it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep...I get on my roof for maintenance as well. I take my shoes off as I don't want to leave dirty tread marks on my roof.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Was on the roof of my 31RQS several times. Would not put a ladder on that back wall, though. Fairly flimsy, if you ask me.

Mark


----------

